# Garage screwed up my timng belt replacement



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2015)

With the help of the internet and a mate who is a bit savvy re cars, I have just written the following letter to my localgarage, and it explains what happened and I wonder if I have missed anything out, or if you helpful guys can suggest anything else I need to include.   The  business is keen to get this fixed for me, at no cost, so I don't want to be confrontational at this stage

Hi there

Re  renewal of timing belts on  Camper Van

I am writing to clarify where we are with this incompleted job.  As discussed on 28th March, the initial replacement of the timing belts was not satisfactory.  When the job was complete, I drove it up the steep  hill.  There was a very strong vibration in the front seat, and also a loud throbbing from the engine.  I returned the van to you and we went for a test drive.  You diagnosed, either one of the newly fitted parts was rubbing against something else, or that the prop shaft needed rebalancing. 

You advised me to not use it to go to away in the van.  You agreed to find out what the problem was. 

You stripped the engine down again, and found that teeth were missing from the belt, and you said that you would replace it.  A new set of belts has been ordered for today.

I have taken advice over the weekend, and I would like you to reassure me that you are going to replace the belt, the balance shaft belt and also replace the tensioner with a new one. 

I am advised that there needs to be zero play in the bottom pulley.

I am also anxious that as the original belt jumped teeth, it could have altered the timing, or that there could now be bent valve stem damaged piston tops.  So for this reason I would prefer to come out with you on the test drive, as if this damage has occurred, this will become apparent at that point.  We both need to know that no further damage has been caused by what has happened.  

There is a possibility that  the tensioner was not tensioned correctly - ie under tensioned, or that the lock bolt was not tightened correctly and during my drive up  the steep hill, it has slide and caused the belt to get loose and the teeth to shear. 

I do hope we can find a satisfactory way forward for this.   I assume your most experienced mechanic will be working on this van from now on, and that the job is given top priority.

Thank you


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems reasonable to me.

Sensible to not go in with all guns blazing at this stage. Hope it goes well.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 29, 2015)

If they are fixing it I'm not sure why you need to write to them?

If you're concerned valves and pistons have contacted, you need to ask for a borescope check and compression test.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 29, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> If they are fixing it I'm not sure why you need to write to them?
> 
> SNIP.



I agree. It's also possible that their business could be affected by an internet post as some people see a negative in everything on the net!
John


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 29, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> With the help of the internet and a mate who is a bit savvy re cars, I have just written the following letter to my local village garage, and it explains what happened and I wonder if I have missed anything out, or if you helpful guys can suggest anything else I need to include.   The father/son business are keen to get this fixed for me, at no cost, so I don't want to be confrontational at this stage
> 
> For the Attention of Mr XYZ
> 
> ...



I would be a little more formal in the letter.
I have added some notes in RED. I don't think you should mention the zero play in the pully or the steep hill which is really irrelevant.
I would also mention that you would expect some sort of guarantee for the work  for the forseeable future and that you may indeed have the vehicle checked by an independent mechanic -ie the AA or similar.

I hope my changes don't offend-always easier to change someones elses thoughts/writings.

best of luck


----------



## K9d (Mar 29, 2015)

As they've agreed to put it right it seems wrong to send a letter.
You have a bit of knowledge now, why not just have a chat with them and casually drop those points into the conversation. They may well find the letter patronising, it could spoil what currently seems to be a friendly situation.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I agree. It's also possible that their business could be affected by an internet post as some people see a negative in everything on the net!
> John




I deliberately did not include their name, or address, and have now removed all mention of location...   thanks for pointing that out....


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> The  business is keen to get this fixed for me, at no cost, so I don't want to be confrontational at this stage Thank you



Then I'd wait and see give them a chance you say they are keen to get it fixed and are not trying to get out of their responsibility to repair,The letter could make matters worse


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2015)

K9d said:


> As they've agreed to put it right it seems wrong to send a letter.
> You have a bit of knowledge now, why not just have a chat with them and casually drop those points into the conversation. They may well find the letter patronising, it could spoil what currently seems to be a friendly situation.



I know - I have thought quite a lot about it and yes a letter  could spoil things  ...   but I eventually decided to write so that IF there is any damage to valves, or pistons etc.  I would have a record,( written before they complete the job), that these were ok before they worked on it.  I have no idea at all if damage to valves or pistons would be a large cost if they have been damaged, but, asking for the boirescope and compression tests seems like a great idea. 

I will give it further thought.....


----------



## n brown (Mar 29, 2015)

i don't really like the idea of the letter, as others have said,they seem to be prepared to do the right thing, i definitely think the mention of their 'best' mechanic' is a bit ott .
i would recommend writing out,in the form of a list, all the concerns you mention  in the letter,which to keep face on both sides, you can introduce as an aide memoire of things that you and some people advising you have helped compile. 
this brings your worries out into the open ,quite clearly, but without offence, while also making it clear you have some idea of the mechanical problems involved .imo

luck !


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2015)

Other than we know the belt has lost teeth , the reason for the fault and consequential damage if any is speculation.

On the basis they are putting it right, I personally would have refrained writing, it maybe perceived confrontational.

I would suspect that in relation of timing etc they will check that as a matter of course.

good luck

Channa


----------



## caledonia (Mar 30, 2015)

I would be very surprised if there is no engine damage. If the belt has lost teeth, contact between valves and piston going to happen. Not the news you are wanting but be prepared for an engine rebuild.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the useful perspectives...  I am going down shortly, with a male mate, to talk to them, as suggested, with a list from the letter I composed - I will let you all know what happens....


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd be tempted to not mention possible damage to valves with them or loose pulleys - youre feeding them possible excuses as to why the engine not running right might be a pre-existing issue (which they should have found out / informed about before returning the vehicle?

Also its a possible doorway to suggesting tearing your engine down at more cost to you?

If your van engine was running without excessive vibration at first and then started into the drive then this suggests that the timing was ok initially, but then slipped during the drive.

Its always best practice to change the belt tensioner, the tensioner pulley as well as the belt, and genrally a good idea to change the water pump while you are in there (wp may be fine, but as you have the front of the engine off its cheaper and good preventive mtce to do it at the same time).  They may not have done these things.  If the tensioner wasn't changed or working properly then your timing could have shifted.

If your timing was out on the old belt, then they should have re-timed it when it was replaced - it should not then move again - plus they'd have found out if you had issues at the time.

I realise that your van is sort of mid-engined.... but I would not have thought that a propshaft would have to come off to do the timing belt.  Even if it did, then a good shop would have marked it before removal so that it was in the right place and still in balance when refitted.

I should just be pointing out that they were given the job, and that their works may now have caused expensive damage.  They are saying they want to fix it - but I'd let them try to dig their own holes as to the whats and why's.

I hope this helps.


----------



## carol (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck....hope it all goes well.


----------



## invalid (Mar 30, 2015)

I’d be inclined to lean more to the points raised by David, You took your van in for repair, you get charged, and get your van back in worse condition than it was before they worked on it, You only have their word that they will fix free, and any other damage caused by their workmanship, any decent business would expect you to want some form of guarantee not only for the work they carried out, but if in doing that work they might have damaged something else. They will cover themselves; you have to do due diligence by covering yourself. Remember KISS in the letter you send, “keep it simple stupid,” that way there is very little room for misunderstanding.

The very best of luck.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2015)

What a nightmare for you Deliciousgirl, your confidence in them must be shattered. I ditto what David has said about written guarantees before work commences, if they are confident & proficient in what they do, a written guarantee should be no problem for them. You mention that you have had a good relationship with them prior to all this mess, hopefully they will want to keep your custom & good word & do the right thing by you.

Good luck & do keep us posted, I have everything crossed for you & it ain't half making my eyes water.:rolleyes2:


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

the vibrations really got worse going up a steep hill...   but with no loss of power...  the garage admit they did not test drive it up a hill, only on the flat. 


I went down to the garage with my mate, and we had a long chat with the owner.  I referred to my list, and had a very calm conversation.  He has never had this happen before, and has insurance to cover any work which needs doing as a result of the failure of the first repair - if it is down to a faulty belt.  He will replace all the belts and tensioners hopefully today, depending on what time the new part arrives, and we will go out for  a test drive together. He will give me 12 months guarantee on the work.    

Its interesting how being accompanied by a man made a difference to the conversation !!

So, thank you every one -  hopefully i can still get away in the van later on this week.


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thing is you do get fobbed off as a woman and not just in the mechanical field, having been single for many a year people see it as a weakness ...
I don't blame you for your letter but they are trying to put it right ...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 30, 2015)

DG. Is this your normal garage or the new one you found on the small trading estate


Alf


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

thanks penny  I didn't take the letter in the end, just a short list with the few points, and the owner was completely clear that there would be no charge to me....  I guess the proof of the new repair will be how it runs when I pick it up.....  He has agreed that we testdrive it on the steep hills nearby as well as on the flat.    I am hopeful it will be repaired well, as its a small village and their reputation is everything to them. But just in case it all goes bell up, I did pay by credit card, fortunately, and I have a witness from this morning who can verify the garage's conversation. 

Alf its a garage I have just started using - on recommendation by several local folks.  They  have been in business for many years, and wont want to lose their reputation.  They have worked on my car as well, and done a service on the van last week, all of which was satisfactory.  So, maybe it was a faulty part...  occasionally these things happen.   Nevertheless it has been a stress few days.....  but thanks to the support I have had here, I hope the end is in sight now.


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2015)

Well to me at least they sound as if they want to do the right thing by you. Its weird isnt it ? when something goes wrong its how we judge quality of service....I am ex trade and they sound decent people...lets hope I am right.

Hopefully they do the trade proud, The reason for the failure they wont really know till they start taking things apart ...as I mentioned earlier sometimes dangerous speculating.

sounds like oyu are your on your way to an amicable resolution ...thats made my day 

Channa


----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2015)

Get them to do the water pump at the same time as GWXRS [or whatever his name is] has suggested.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2015)

GRWXJR's Avatar GRWXJR - him!


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Get them to do the water pump at the same time as GWXRS [or whatever his name is] has suggested.



excellent advice 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

thanks channa   it is a good response. I did ask about any possibility of other damage as I "knew that broken timing belts can be really dangerous"  and he explained at great length, but I could not repeat it now, why there probably will not be any damage -  something to do with the fact that the belt was still in place, just some teeth missing.

Re water pump...   we looked at that and it is not inside the engine in a really inaccessible place, (as they often are) and it looked ok, so we are not doing that just at the moment.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

he did say  he used only proper Mitsubishi parts....


----------



## caledonia (Mar 30, 2015)

It would be a Gates belt. Made in far off Dumfries.


----------



## maingate (Mar 30, 2015)

If the belt was still intact but had 3 teeth missing then you might be lucky. It will have altered the timing and made the engine sound ropey with less power but the top end could be fine.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2015)

as above if only a few teeth missing there may be no valve contact and the vibes are down to out of sync valves and if mec,the pump and nothing to do with the drive shaft.
I would say that something was not replaced like tensioner and pulleys as i have seen bearings go on these.good luck.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2015)

I am getting more hopeful that there is no engine damage...  phew  ..    thanks  guys....


----------



## Regsmonster (Mar 30, 2015)

We had a Mazda van that the timing belt snapped on....... We were lucky to get away with no damage.
Fingers crossed for you DG.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

And on the saga goes......    turns out the boss could not get the new timing belt kit to fit properly this morning and was getting increasingly frustrated as he struggled, so  he contacted the parts supplier and was eventually told that both the kits which have now been sent contained the incorrect parts, even though the packaging said it was the right set of belt.      They promised him a correct kit 15 minutes later...   2.5 hours later it has only just arrived,  the owner is furious, and is working as we speak.

When I asked why the fact that the belt was not fitting properly was not picked up when the first belt was fitted a week ago...   I got a bit of waffle.   But, it looks as if at least we COULD have the correct part and hopefully it will be fitted by the boss tomorrow......  their business is going to claim labour costs against the parts company....   What about my pigging holiday  ?  I should have been in the Lakes for a week already....

sighs..    they are hugely embarrassed and I am hugely fed up......


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> ....   What about my pigging holiday  ?  I should have been in the Lakes for a week already....
> 
> sighs..    they are hugely embarrassed and I am hugely fed up......




Might be a bit of a blessing in disguise.

The wind up here in Preston is bloody awful and i believe further north in the Lakes it`s even worse  :scared:


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep your chin up I appreciate your disappointment, Things happen for a reason ....but it seems you are getting there !. 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Might be a bit of a blessing in disguise.
> 
> The wind up here in Preston is bloody awful and i believe further north in the Lakes it`s even worse  :scared:



the wind down here in the south west is pretty savage also....   but at least its not raining... if it was then no work would be done on the camper at all, as its on an outside hoist as its too tall for the 6 indoor bays........

the frustrating thing is i was going to do my uni essays in the car whilst away, (so the weather didn't matter) ...  writing in the wilderness is really easy for me .....  here i am stressed and not writing at all...  

sighs....    hopefully it will be ok tomorrow..  and i will go over to South Wales instead...  a tad nearer than the Lakes....


----------



## carol (Mar 31, 2015)

Chin up, Delicagirl, you can't change the situation so just go with the flow and search for some positives! Believe me, I know what I'm tallikng about! It's almost a year since I was in a sticky situation in France....and this forum helped me through it! :banana:


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2015)

Better to find out about the wrong parts while you are still near the garage rather than half way up a mountain ....

..


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

that's for sure...   had I left the south west for the lakes last Wednesday after the first timing belt kit was fitted,  I would now have a completely b*ggered engine......    I just knew the noises that were coming from the engine were not right.....  I am glad I trusted my gut instinct.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2015)

User1 said:


> Better to find out about the wrong parts while you are still near the garage rather than half way up a mountain ....
> 
> ..


It would be worse if it was the brakes with the wrong parts and you were half way down a mountain :scared:


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

tezza  -  u little tinker...   you  have made me smile for the first time today:bow:

half way down a mountain with no brakes in my van....  does not bear thinking about......


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have had a chat with one of the neighbours who also has a van  -a few months back when I was asking others hereabouts for a recommendation for a garage to do the timing belt,  he recommended that I ask another garage 3 miles away, and when I went to them, they said no "its a pig of a job"    (as I mentioned earlier here).  The neighbour shook his head when I told him which garage I had used  (no one else would do the job locally at a sensible price.)   He thinks it is extremely unlikely that the story they have told me about the spare parts  is true....    and it does seem sooo unlikely.    I  have written a very short statement which I will ask him to sign to say that he guarantees the replacement belt, and any consequential damage, for up to a year.   If he wont sign that...    then what do I do  as I am seriously unsure about the quality of his work now....   I will take it for a test drive with him in the morning and see if it has vibration like before....   then I am thinking about taking it down to the garage the neighbour recommended and asking them to come for a drive with me just to reassure me that it is ok.

Before I got this belt replaced,   I had an engineer in the north shove a camera down my engine to see if the belt was damaged  ("some wear" he said which is why I am having it done).   Would this same camera   (what is it called please?)  be able to see if the new belt which was fitted today was fitted correctly or not...


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you say you paid by credit card?

If so, I would call the card company in the morning and alert them to the (potential) problem.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks guys  ...  I know I am getting this a bit out of proportion... it is hard to know how to deal with it calmly when the spectre of a wrecked engine lurks in the back of my mind...

What do peeps think about my taking it to another garage in the morning, and ask them to do a boroscope test...   that way at least I will know if the belt has been fitted ok....


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 31, 2015)

I wouldn't drive it anywhere if you are uncertain if it has been repaired correctly.

Ask the card company for their advice and be guided by them. 

You may have to consider having the vehicle collected by a recovery company and delivered to a reputable establishment. This cost should be recoverable from the present repairer (?) ...


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you  -  I have never had a dispute via a credit card payment before, so its always handy to be fore-armed with knowledge.   I am most sincerely hoping that in the morning  the vehicle runs well and that the current garage will sign my "twelve moths guarantee on consequential damage" statement - in which case I would feel ok about driving it away.  If they would not sign it, I am thinking that I would not take the vehicle away  - but arrange for the AA to come and test it at their site .... does that sound feasible ? 

Does the AA do boroscopes for members  (obviously at a charge)  ?  anyone know....


----------



## carol (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't offer any practical advice but my thoughts are with you! X


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are really that uncomfortable I would get in contact with your local trading standards and find out which independant engineers they use..... get him / her to do a report to give you peace of mind. Should it turn out ugly you have used an indepenent engineer that holds credibility....no idea of the cost nowadays...but whoever the local TS use will be more qualified than mos tto give impartial judgement 


Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2015)

a scope cant see a belt as its not in the engine bores,its out front under in most cases a plastic cover and would require removing to inspect,but if it runs smooth i think you are ok so dont panic.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

trev   -  in October last year I actually saw a guy in a workshop put a camera on a long spindly thing into my engine and then he showed me some pictures of what he said was the timing belt with some wear....     I am so confused now....

al li want is my van back and  in working order with no bent valves or compromised pistons and a working timing belt..... and the knowledge for me to know if I have got that.....


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 31, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> thanks guys  ...  I know I am getting this a bit out of proportion... it is hard to know how to deal with it calmly when the spectre of a wrecked engine lurks in the back of my mind...
> 
> What do peeps think about my taking it to another garage in the morning, and ask them to do a boroscope test...   that way at least I will know if the belt has been fitted ok....



It's not out of proportion at all. I would be as worried as hell if it were my van. The trouble is we aren't mechanics and so its horrible when you put your trust in someone and then feel let down . hope it works out OK for you.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 31, 2015)

Some years ago I had a new timing belt fitted by my usual excellent mechanic,a week later it failed and he fitted a replacement,2 weeks later it went again,this time he came out to me,it turns out a batch of kits had faulty components. Luckily he guarantees all his repairs.Unfdortunately I can't use hi, any more for the Motorhome as its to big to get in the inspection bay.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> Some years ago I had a new timing belt fitted by my usual excellent mechanic,a week later it failed and he fitted a replacement,2 weeks later it went again,this time he came out to me,it turns out a batch of kits had faulty components. Luckily he guarantees all his repairs.Unfdortunately I can't use hi, any more for the Motorhome as its to big to get in the inspection bay.




thanks for that  - it is useful to know that others have had the same experience  -   this campervanning malarky is very complicated !!!   What sort of van was that ?


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Just to update folks....   I spoke to credit card company...   they don't want to know unless the engine blows up and then they will only attempt to recover the amount paid for the timing belt repair...  and not any consequential damage

I spoke to Mitsubishi main dealer ..   and the mitsubish original belt kit for an L200 is coming up as "no longer available"  -  so they think that the  parts which were used were not genuine  or even the wrong size  - as the two belts in the kit are slightly different sizes to other 2.5 diesel engines kits....

aarrgghh !!!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 1, 2015)

DG, .... persevere, .... try Trading Standards  or even speak to a Solicitor *NOW* before you pick it up.

Alf





delicagirl said:


> Just to update folks....   I spoke to credit card company...   they don't want to know unless the engine blows up and then they will only attempt to recover the amount paid for the timing belt repair...  and not any consequential damage
> 
> I spoke to Mitsubishi main dealer ..   and the mitsubish original belt kit for an L200 is coming up as "no longer available"  -  so they think that the  parts which were used were not genuine  or even the wrong size  - as the two belts in the kit are slightly different sizes to other 2.5 diesel engines kits....
> 
> aarrgghh !!!


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

I spoke to trading standards yesterday  - and they could only tell me what to do if the engine blows up....  I am trying to avoid that.....

the Mitsubishi main dealer I spoke to was very helpful indeed....  if necessary I could always drive the vehicle over to them and get it stripped down again...   but they charge  £85 per hour !!!      They  just called me back to say that altho Mitsubishi no longer make the timing belt kit they do use other manufacturers' kits. 

The credit card company said that if the repair did go wrong that they would need to get an independent inspection

Re speaking to a solicitor  - I guess that would only be helpful if the engine blows up.....

Its all down to my negotiation skills in terms of getting the garage to sign a 12 month guarantee statement, and letting me have copies of the parts invoices...... - just in case.....

I guess I have to wait till I do a test drive in it then make a decision...  do I take it home, or leave it there ?  .....   I may leave it there and come home and think it all through again...


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Apr 1, 2015)

After reading all the good if premature advise on this thread i caution you about trying to imagine every scenario that might occur because in my experience it will be non of the things you have imagined that may go wrong. If anything it will be something totally unconnected. So i would let the garage do the job and let you take it out for a good long test drive if all is well then that's it. Wanting a small garage to provide a 12 month engine warranty is hoping a bit too much i think and as you have said they have a reputation to uphold and it sounds like they are trying to do just that. But if after the repair you are not satisfied then reject the repair by registered letter carefully wording the letter to indicate that you hold them responsible and that you reserve the right to reject subsequent repairs by them and you will require compensation by legal means if necessary . But i think they will do the right thing no small business wants bad publicity.
Dave


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> trev   -  in October last year I actually saw a guy in a workshop put a camera on a long spindly thing into my engine and then he showed me some pictures of what he said was the timing belt with some wear....     I am so confused now....
> 
> al li want is my van back and  in working order with no bent valves or compromised pistons and a working timing belt..... and the knowledge for me to know if I have got that.....



he must have found a wee gap to get it in its not imposable but tight on some engines.


----------



## witzend (Apr 1, 2015)

*Don't Panic*

I just read this on another site so don't panic these things happen

I had a new cambelt and tensioner fitted about 3000 miles ago and evidently it wasn't done right because the Fiat garage found that the tensioner wasn't working properly. At least that's what I could gather via Google translate. All had to be removed and refitted. Labour rates are 100 Eur/hr and I came away with a bill for £200, but that's a lot better than a blown engine!

The cambelt kit was Gates and the mechanic who did the original job was very experienced with commercial vehicles, but it seems you can never be too careful.

He drove away with out any other problems


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, its good news.  In fact it is all that I had been hoping for.  The garage owner and I went out for a long test drive today, up steep hills, driving fast along the flat, and the engine purred like a dream.  It was serviced at the same time, and it sounds like a new vehicle.   He and I had a long long chat, and he understands my previous concerns about any future belt failure and the consequential loss of an engine rebuild which could have been incurred.   This particular Mitsubishi L200 has 2 different timing kits...  as not all the L200s had the water pump/timing belts next to each other, and so the length of the belts vary very slightly from other models to mine. Hence the confusion re which kit to use.   Mitsubishi themselves do not make these parts any more, so they have come from a motor factor.

The garage owner has given me an unequivocal written guarantee for all work to be covered for one year, parts and labour + 10,000 miles.  

So he could not have been fairer.

Part of my anxieties were caused by his office staff's inadequate communication, and them getting hold of the wrong end of the stick, and telling me lies...   not deliberately.  

So thank you VERY much to everyone who has contributed to this thread, and who have  helped me stay relatively calm these last 10 days...   I have just come back from a soothing massage, and am now going to get the van ready to leave first thing in the morning.

When I own such a unique and difficult van, it is inevitable that I foresee difficulties with repairs, and these last 10 days have indeed shown in spades just how difficult a vehicle it is to work with.   But this garage now know it inside out and upside down, and I will be using them again. 

The owner absolutely understands my concerns and is keen to improve communications within his business.  So a good outcome for all. 

So, I no longer have the time to go to the Lakes or Scotland, so, it will probably be south wales.....     essay-writing-time beckons...  at long last.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 1, 2015)

Delighted for you Delicious, it's been a stressful few days for you so how about a large glass of your favourite tipple when you get to Taffy Bay. Enjoy yourself.:dance::heart:


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 1, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> thanks for that  - it is useful to know that others have had the same experience  -   this campervanning malarky is very complicated !!!   What sort of van was that ?


1992 Hymer B544 on a 2.5 Ducato TD


----------



## carol (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting this van! Enjoy your trip......oh the joys of essay writing too! :dance:


----------



## n brown (Apr 1, 2015)

lovely - how it should be- but still a lovely result!


----------



## caledonia (Apr 1, 2015)

Good to hear no damage done and both parties stayed "cam" through the whole episode. Lol.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 1, 2015)

They sound like a good garage to deal with I think they deserve a mention for others in the area to use


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

when i come back and all is well..   then I may well publish the name of the garage.        Right now I need to throw out the gone off bananas and other veggies that have been lurking in the van for 10 days !!!!!   

the WCers here certainly helped me keep my calm  ......  once again..many thanks.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

carol said:


> Looking forward to meeting this van! Enjoy your trip......oh the joys of essay writing too! :dance:



Carol  - I did somehow work out how to put pictures of my van up on here ......   so there are a few shots of the outside, I will endeavour to take some internal shots during this trip and put those up when I return.  

I don't do internet/email on the run, so you will have some peace and quiet now for a couple of weeks !!!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

thank you David  - I like this wee van...  it is perfect for just me, and has all mod cons.   I went for a 4x4 driving lesson in the forest of dean 2 weeks ago in it, and the owner of the business said that  would not take me round the course, as she said the van was too tall... the roll-risk on their steep side-ways-sloping course was too great.   However, she spent an hour with me teaching me all about 4 wheel drive and would not charge me, so that was a very generous woman indeed.

The other handy thing about it, is that it just fits into a single parking bay in council car parks, so that's very useful. 

I learnt that my low-ratio gear stick has probably never been used for years, and probably wont move, so I just have the use of the  highratio, but that has got me out of a few muddy wet places up to now.

I really do like going off piste.....  into the wilderness... so this vehicle is ideal.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm glad all is well.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 1, 2015)

Yehresult, have a good trip.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 1, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I really do like going *off piste*.....  i


I am just the opposite, I am piste off

pleased it is all sorted, I like your number plate, Prince Andrews old flame would buy that but I have to ask do you drive it Stark ..............
sorry I run out of ideas to finish that:dog:


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I am just the opposite, I am piste off
> 
> pleased it is all sorted, I like your number plate, Prince Andrews old flame would buy that but I have to ask do you drive it Stark ..............
> sorry I run out of ideas to finish that:dog:



no you didn't run out of ideas tezzza....   we know you ....    you just didn't dare write your ongoing ideas !!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 1, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> no you didn't run out of ideas tezzza....   we know you ....    you just didn't dare write your ongoing ideas !!!


I thought you were going to be offline for a few weeks, I could have kept that image going but now you have spoilt it View attachment 29280View attachment 29281View attachment 29282View attachment 29283


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Well, its good news.  In fact it is all that I had been hoping for.  The garage owner and I went out for a long test drive today, up steep hills, driving fast along the flat, and the engine purred like a dream.  It was serviced at the same time, and it sounds like a new vehicle.   He and I had a long long chat, and he understands my previous concerns about any future belt failure and the consequential loss of an engine rebuild which could have been incurred.   This particular Mitsubishi L200 has 2 different timing kits...  as not all the L200s had the water pump/timing belts next to each other, and so the length of the belts vary very slightly from other models to mine. Hence the confusion re which kit to use.   Mitsubishi themselves do not make these parts any more, so they have come from a motor factor.
> 
> The garage owner has given me an unequivocal written guarantee for all work to be covered for one year, parts and labour + 10,000 miles.
> 
> ...


As a one time grease monkey i never got to give any young girls a masage after working on there van,lucky girl you are.:rabbit::lol-049::lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, firstly I am so glad to hear that Rog is ok... I did ask for  news while I was away  but ....

Just to let folks know that the van has behaved like a dream for the last 10 days, - up steep hills, narrow lanes, fast motorways, and every other kind of driving, some off road.   It drives more quietly,  sounds sweet, almost no black smoke from the exhaust on start-up, and although I have not numericised my mileage/diesel  I do have  a sense that the engione has consumed a lot less diesel than it used to.

So as soon as I arrived at the street where my local garage is located  I  popped in to tell the owner what a  great a job he had done  - he smiled and was really chuffed I had called in.  I will started a new thread with their name on it so that google will find it and hopefully anyone else in somerset can use them too. 

So -----  a great ending to a difficult job.  

I had a very refreshing and varied time in the wilds of wales, writing my essays, going horse-back riding, a lot of walking, chilling out and generally highly grateful for my little treasure of a van.

I will be off again to Wales in early May to have a new water heater fitted...   but  I'll start a new thread about that if I may.


----------



## n brown (Apr 13, 2015)

very pleased to hear that, the true measure of a company is how it deals with the inevitable cock-ups .


----------



## izwozral (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice one Delicious, chuffed for you.


----------



## Risky (Apr 14, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> thank you David  - I like this wee van...  it is perfect for just me, and has all mod cons.   I went for a 4x4 driving lesson in the forest of dean 2 weeks ago in it, and the owner of the business said that  would not take me round the course, as she said the van was too tall... the roll-risk on their steep side-ways-sloping course was too great.   However, she spent an hour with me teaching me all about 4 wheel drive and would not charge me, so that was a very generous woman indeed.
> 
> The other handy thing about it, is that it just fits into a single parking bay in council car parks, so that's very useful.
> 
> ...


Out of all the motors i've had, the Delica ticks all the boxes....they're just great aren't they. 
A blatant plug here...my mate has one coming up for sale. It was on e-bay and sold BUT he mistakingly described it as a LWB which it is not. It is however a good old beastie and he is only selling it because they want a LHD vehicle for when they go to Lithuania for a year. It's a good-un and low mileage.....this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271826606252?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

If I was you I would be getting the Deli on loose ground and using ALL the gears, Hi/low diff lock etc and Low low....just good to keep everything working as they tend to be rarely used. Maybe it's not necessary but I run through all the options...just a thing I was told was good for them.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi risky - the garage tried to unstick the low low ratio gear, and it just wont engage. He thinks it may not have been used for so lnog that it is not going to be shifted !  so, because I don't plan to take it to Seriously steep off road places  (the back end is too  low for that - and its too tall and could well roll over on a steep side-ways slope)  I am happy at the moment with the high ratio availability.  It has got me out of some muddy places....  which is useful.


----------



## Risky (Apr 14, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Hi risky - the garage tried to unstick the low low ratio gear, and it just wont engage. He thinks it may not have been used for so lnog that it is not going to be shifted !  so, because I don't plan to take it to Seriously steep off road places  (the back end is too  low for that - and its too tall and could well roll over on a steep side-ways slope)  I am happy at the moment with the high ratio availability.  It has got me out of some muddy places....  which is useful.



Chances are you'll never need low low....whatever it is called...but I must say that the few times i've used it the ability of these trucks is astounding. Pulled a coach full of people out of the snow and up a hill, had it full with 8 people, a Transit van in a snowy ditch...out it came! 
If you need any spare parts then let me know. When I first got our one 5 years ago, I had the chance to buy one with a head gasket problem. I totally stripped it and kept many parts. 
I sold a few bits here and there to other Delica owners but as time has gone by it's been proven that the old girl is bullet proof.
My mate who is selling his Delica recently backed into a branch and broke the rear windscreen...hence the dent, so I fitted the one I had saved away "just in case".
Anything needed is usually cheap on ebay anyway but if there's any little bit that you may want then let me know...I may have it.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 14, 2015)

Where is the lever getting stuck at?
I'm not entirely familiar with L300, but I imagine theres something like 2H, 4H, 4HLC, 4LLC, probably with a dog leg or something perhaps going from 4HLC to 4LLC? I'm pretty sure you have to be stationary and in neutral to get into 4LLC.

It would be normal for it to seize up if not used for a long time, just needs a bloody hefty belt with a sledge hammer, but a more sensible way would be to check and lubricate any linkages etc, if there are any.

4LLC is Low range, locked centre diff, btw. 

As long as you can get to 4HLC, you pretty much ok for most tracks. Just don't follow a Unimog.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Risky said:


> Chances are you'll never need low low....whatever it is called...but I must say that the few times i've used it the ability of these trucks is astounding. Pulled a coach full of people out of the snow and up a hill, had it full with 8 people, a Transit van in a snowy ditch...out it came!
> If you need any spare parts then let me know. When I first got our one 5 years ago, I had the chance to buy one with a head gasket problem. I totally stripped it and kept many parts.
> I sold a few bits here and there to other Delica owners but as time has gone by it's been proven that the old girl is bullet proof.
> My mate who is selling his Delica recently backed into a branch and broke the rear windscreen...hence the dent, so I fitted the one I had saved away "just in case".
> Anything needed is usually cheap on ebay anyway but if there's any little bit that you may want then let me know...I may have it.



*there's any little bit that you may want then let me know...I may have it *  -    many thanks   risky     ....    how about a water heater !!!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 15, 2015)

mark61 said:


> Where is the lever getting stuck at?
> I'm not entirely familiar with L300, but I imagine theres something like 2H, 4H, 4HLC, 4LLC, probably with a dog leg or something perhaps going from 4HLC to 4LLC? I'm pretty sure you have to be stationary and in neutral to get into 4LLC.
> 
> It would be normal for it to seize up if not used for a long time, just needs a bloody hefty belt with a sledge hammer, but a more sensible way would be to check and lubricate any linkages etc, if there are any.
> ...



I just looked up a unimog...   BOY  that's a vehicle and a half  !!!!!   my wee van is too low at the back end to even think about following on behind one     - although there is a company just outside  Halifax  who converted one like mine to full expedition spec, and raised the rear end, put on new bigger tyres, winch etc etc.  but I doubt I will want to go to such extremes.  

While I was away the milometer went over   100,000 kilometres   (62,000 miles)  So there's a good bit of life left in the old girl yet...  a bit like my good self !!!!!

The gear shift simply will not move into low ratio  - its rigid.   The garage owner who did my timing belt thinks if he gives it a good wallop it could do serious damage, and since I don't think I need it, what's the point in possibly costing me a lot more money for no good reason ?  He has a point ..


----------



## Risky (Apr 15, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> *there's any little bit that you may want then let me know...I may have it *  -    many thanks   risky     ....    how about a water heater !!!!!



We have this. I bought the showerking unit which is bolted to the back of the van NS rear door. Whilst I was at the suppliers they showed me this little unit. Just supply gas, water and a 12v pump and away you go, instant continuous HOT water. Gives you a shower too.







This is a pic of our shower fitted to van. The bag on the floor is the other hot water/shower unit, very compact and totally portable.






Simple as....works really well. I bought it because I thought I may use it to supply hot washing up water or maybe to wash Dougal..our dog. Never used it other than to test it. We took it with us on a few trips but just boiled water for washing up and showered using he one on the back.






As for your LOW LOW...gear selection and not being able to move the lever because it feels seized, are you pushing it DOWN as well as forward?...I tend to remember having to push down a bit to go right forward...I'll check later on ours but I do think it needs pressure DOWN as well as forward?
Phil.


----------



## Risky (Apr 15, 2015)

What is wrong with your hot water thingy at the moment? Is the system you have an old caravan Trauma type thing, the big silver tank with gas/electric heating that has polystyrene around the outside?
I saw one of these units at work a few weeks ago, just sat there looking un-loved! There is also a "dead" caravan that will no doubt have a unit in it too.
Personally I think those are old hat now. The cutting of big holes in the side didn't appeal to me.
I'm over at the yard this morning, i'll see if the old water heater thingy is still sat there.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 15, 2015)

hello risky  my water heater is probably 20 years old and is so full of gas leaks it can not be repaired by my Camper Technician who has stripped it down and he assures me that its just not fixable.  He bought another one second hand one to see if he could renovate that and he can't.  My current defunct gas heater lives in a bit metal box inside the back of the van which is about 16" square and very deep and its American.  Whatever I replace it with would have to fit in here as there is no other storage place for it in my van.  Your photos show an interesting configuration for showering !   thanks for putting them up.

Re gear stick...  I will have another go as you describe ... but the garage guy made a really good attempt and failed ...


----------



## ricc (Apr 18, 2015)

we used to run discoveries, ony time we used low box was to reverse big trailers into tight spots

or letting the kids drive round the paddock......till they realised there was a high box

a seized hi lo shift is quite common on any used 4wd cos most owners never use them.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 9, 2015)

on another thread folks are saying  its frustrating when people ask for help and then don't come back tell the end of the tale...  So  - progress on my van is as follows.....


timing belts...  engine now running like a dream...  quiet, smooth, less black exhaust fumes on start up, better mpg


hot water   -   Risky's photos gave me a lot to think about..  and luckily   I found a great guy who has installed a much cheaper system in my bathroom....   a  plastic jerry can  complete with submersible electric water pump in it  is now lashed to the bathroom wall  - and the pump is wired into my leisure battery electrical system..   so I part fill the jerry can with cold water, fill it up with boiled water from a kettle and hey presto  I have enough hot water for a shower.    I could also shower outside if I want to as there is a mini door in the external wall of my bathroom which I can now open.     I also have an extra  external storage cupboard where the old water heater used to be.   Buying a new gas boiler and having it fitted for a 14 litres capacity would have been around   £800-£1000  -  because it would have needed a lot of "diddling about"  to have made the old cupboard the correct size for a new boiler.    New system....   about 1/10th of that !!!!   Boiling a kettle for washing up is no great hardship and probably uses a lot less gas than heating a whole tank.

Van - MOT  -  passed -  only one item needed replacing..... new rubber wiper blades needed...  ...   so  good to go ..  as they say  !!!

I have just put new additional spot lamps on the front of the van..  as the original ones  provided such poor light.

Also I found a carpet fitter on lunch break who fitted my new carpet to the van for £35....   YEA !! 

So all in all...  a lot off progress has been made  - now that it is summer I am sleeping in the top-over-cab-bunk which makes it feel very different.

I  have also insulated the inside of all storage cupboards, and i have made "double-curtain-insulation-material-sandwiches" to put up against non-opening windows during the winter to help with heat loss.

hope that is enough of a progress report for now....


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> now that it is summer I am sleeping in the top-over-cab-bunk which makes it feel very different.


Pictures please


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 9, 2015)

when the new curtains are finished and hung  in a months time...  and hopefully when i have got a new oven....   I will take piccies...  I am also going to store the huge dining table in a different place when I am not using it for work/writing ....  it really does fill the van - but I have a cunning plan....   I do hope its a better plan than my oven-search-plan  !!


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 9, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Pictures please





SILLY me...  i thought you meant pictures of the refurbished bits of the van....     sighs......


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> when the new curtains are finished and hung  in a months time...  and hopefully when i have got a new oven....   I will take piccies...  I am also going to store the huge dining table in a different place when I am not using it for work/writing ....  it really does fill the van - but I have a cunning plan....   I do hope its a better plan than my oven-search-plan  !!


Please bear in mind I love using photoshop, between us we could give Izzy a heart attack


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2015)

I could totally screw his mind up


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I could totally screw his mind up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 9, 2015)

i just lurve  that maroon silk fabric in the piccies..  it would just suit my new colour scheme for the van  !!! 

I didn't think I had lost THAT much weight....:danger:


----------

